# Max Length Vs Growth Rate



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone has ever raised and grown MULTIPLE baby serras from the same collection point/batch, the same starting size, and at the same time. I understand that baby serras, unless they are collected somewhere else, will almost certainly be a Compo, a Sancho, or a Rambo. I also understand that these three have different MAX lengths as adults. My question is, does this mean that these three serras have different growth rates? With Rhoms having the bigger max, would a baby Rhom take off and dust a baby Sanchezi and Compressus to 3-4 inches? Assuming great tank conditions, would they reach max lengths at the same or different time? Is there a FURION who has done this and witnessed these growths? I didn't find an answer on the O.P.E.F.G.H.I.J.K website.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Even if you did have three different babies in the same pristine water conditions and same feeding routine, their growth would not only depends on the species, but on the genes of that species. I imagine if you knew you had 3 rhom's they would still grow at different rates.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Sanchezi, Compressus and Rhombeus all get to around 4-5" in the same time frame. The sanchezi will most likely reach 6" before the rhombeus, im not sure about compressus.

Max length on any piranha is unlimited. They are bony fish and keep growing till they die. Realisticly though its probly 10" for the rhom and comp and 6" for the sanchezi.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I dont know zanni, I would think that the rhom would hit 6in before the sanchezi???


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes your right. Typo on my part. The sanchezi will slow at around 4" whereas a rhom will slow at around 6". Thanks Feefa.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

FEEFA said:


> I dont know zanni, I would think that the rhom would hit 6in before the sanchezi???


I agree. A rhom can hit 6" in a year. It will take a sancehzi a couple years from the same baby size.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

hasn't any member here documented the growth rate from baby? start from like 1" or smaller?


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

0S1R1S said:


> Even if you did have three different babies in the same pristine water conditions and same feeding routine, their growth would not only depends on the species, but on the genes of that species. I imagine if you knew you had 3 rhom's they would still grow at different rates.


I agree with this. There's a big difference between Jackie Chan and Yao Ming. But I'm wondering if anyone has seen the "big three" grow at the same time and can say that there's a difference.


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I dont know zanni, I would think that the rhom would hit 6in before the sanchezi???


I agree. A rhom can hit 6" in a year. It will take a sancehzi a couple years from the same baby size.
[/quote]

X2 This is what I'm assuming.
I once grew 3 serras from 1" and it took a year and a half, almost 2, for the three to hit a little more than 4". They all ID as Sanchezi.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

my sanchezi isn't even 6" yet and i have had him for almost 3 years i think


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Sanchezi, Compressus and Rhombeus all get to around 4-5" in the same time frame. The sanchezi will most likely reach 6" before the rhombeus, im not sure about compressus.
> 
> Max length on any piranha is unlimited. They are bony fish and keep growing till they die. Realisticly though its probly 10" for the rhom and comp and 6" for the sanchezi.


Are you certain that the three will reach 4-5" at the same time? Was your sanchezi grown from 1-1.5" to 4-5" in less than a year? My sanchezis took quite some time to reach this size in a 55 gal. I know your keeping one now, taking great care and keeping a close eye on them. Was this the case with yours?


----------

